# I love love love this sunglasses, HELP!!!



## ishtarchick (Sep 18, 2005)

**

nothing to see here


----------



## breathless (Sep 19, 2005)

oh hunny. i wish i'd know. but, i dont. those are really cute though =]


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 20, 2005)

Id say definately high end, chanel, vuitton etc...maybe google it :\


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Id say definately high end, chanel, vuitton etc...maybe google it :\_

 
 already tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i tried "jessica alba's sunglasses", "jessica albra + shades" and jessica alba fashion but nothing, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any ideas?


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 21, 2005)

I love my boyfriend to death!!!! I showed him the pic and said, if you can find out who makes those sunglasses [insert sexy reward here]
and here's the result ladies
http://sunglasses.styledrops.com/dis...sses-6624.html
they're by Prada, adn they're so f*cking expensive i'll have to cut an arm and a leg to get them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 but they're so pretty


----------



## Onederland (Sep 21, 2005)

the way i see it, if youre going to use them everyday, and for EVERYTHING, why not splurge?

I got a pair of Chanels for 340. BUT i use them EVERDAY, and they go with EVERY outfit i own. So it was a good investment.

of course, they replaced my Diors..and those are gathering dust now. And i want another pair of Diors..

i just have a weird obsession with designer sunglasses.


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_
i just have a weird obsession with designer sunglasses. _

 
i hear you Vinnie! I'm obsessed with sunglasses and bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not exactly designer but in general hahaha
what do you think of those Prada's? aint they lovely????


----------



## orodwen (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno...i'm having a hard time focusing on her sunglasses.


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_i dunno...i'm having a hard time focusing on her sunglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2nd this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would kill to have her ass!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 22, 2005)

That are so hot sunnies though how much are they charging for these?


----------



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

they ARE adorable!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

i cannot open the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i love high end glasses, more worth it to me than handbags these days


----------

